# que / quoi



## Thomas1

Est-ce que peut-je utiliser _que_ au lieu de _quoi_ dans les phrases suivantes :



> Tu penses à quoi ? À mon déménagement.
> De quoi as-tu besoin ? - D'un stylo.



Sinon, y-a-t-il des cas dans lesquels tel échangement est possible s'il vous plaît ?

Merci d'avance,
Thomas

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Lezert

On peut dire:
Que penses-tu? Que penses-tu de ....Que penses-tu au sujet de ...
Que te faut-il = de quoi as-tu besoin


----------



## Anne345

"*que*" : s'applique à des personnes ou des choses. Il peut être sujet, complément ou attribut. Il est généralement complément d'objet direct (_Voici le livre que j'ai aimé_).

"*quoi*" : ne s'applique qu'à des choses, il est toujours complément et presque toujours précédé d'une préposition (_Il a de quoi faire. Voici de quoi nous parlions_).


----------



## Qcumber

Tu penses à quoi ? À mon déménagement.
De quoi as-tu besoin ? - D'un stylo.

Ces deux phrases sont correctes.
Si *quoi* est remplacé par _que_, elle deviennent incorrectes.


----------



## CABEZOTA

"que" n'est JAMAIS précédé des prépositions "à" ou "de"...


----------



## LV4-26

Thomas1 said:


> Sinon, y-a-t-il des cas dans lesquels tel échangement est possible s'il vous plaît ?


1. Je ne trouve aucun exemple dans lequel _quoi_ pourrait être remplacé par _que_.
2. Toujours à ma connaissance, l'opération inverse n'est pas possible non plus. Avec cette unique réserve :

*Que*_ manges-tu ?_ (correct)
_**Quoi* manges-tu ?_ (totalement agrammatical)
mais...
_Tu manges *quoi ?*_ (populaire, s'entend souvent bien que considéré comme incorrect).


----------



## CapnPrep

Thomas1 said:
			
		

> Sinon, y-a-t-il des cas dans lesquels tel échangement est possible s'il vous plaît ?


Peut-être :Je ne sais quoi faire/penser.
Je ne sais que faire/penser.​


----------



## Thomas1

Alors, si nous avons une question avec _quoi_ nous pouvons le changer, s'il est au bout de la phrase, par _que_ qui est placé au debout de la phrase à condition qu'il ne soit pas précédé par une préposition ?

Ma livre donne quelques exemples qu'un étudiant doit changer par l'utilisation d'"un niveau de langue plus élevé" :
On doit présenter quoi ? -> Que doit-on présenter ?
mais elle ne dit pas que ça est incorrect. Alors, est-ce que ça est incorrect ou peut-être seulement parlé ou les deux ou il y a quelque chose que ma livre ne dit pas/que je ne sais pas ? 

Thomas


----------



## Calamitintin

C'est très correct, mais alors que est pronom interrogatif !


----------



## Agnès E.

> On doit présenter quoi ? -> Que doit-on présenter ?


*On doit présenter quoi ?* est incorrect sur le plan grammatical, car cela ne veut rien dire en théorie. Néanmoins, comme beaucoup de choses incorrectes, cette formulation est utilisée à l'oral dans un langage très relâché. Je ne conseillerais pas à un étudiant en langue de l'utiliser en cours, par exemple, ou lors d'un examen ; en revanche, il pourra le faire, en France, avec ses amis.

*Que doit-on présenter ?* est correct. Il s'agit de la façon la plus écrite de former une question... c'est aussi, souvent, la plus pratique car la plus courte. Néanmoins, elle tend à s'effacer dans les conversations quotidiennes au profit des autres... ce qui n'empêche pas de l'utiliser, car elle n'est ni ridicule ni en voie de disparition ! Elle sera utilisée dans les entretiens importants, les documents écrits, etc.


----------



## Crescent

Anne345 said:


> "*que*" : s'applique à des personnes ou des choses. Il peut être sujet, complément ou attribut. Il est généralement complément d'objet direct (_Voici le livre que j'ai aimé_).



Je trouve ce fil tres interessant, mais je ne suis pas sure que je comprends tout a fait cette phrase et ce qu'elle veut dire de la grammaire.
Est-ce qu'il y a quelqu'un qui pourrait m'éclaircir de ce que ca veut dire ''il est sujet, complément, ou attribut.' et 'complément d'objet direct', s'il vous plait?
Peut-etre si vous donnez quelques exemples, j'arriverai a comprendre mieux. Merci!


----------



## CABEZOTA

Agnès E. said:


> *On doit présenter quoi ?* est incorrect sur le plan grammatical, car cela ne veut rien dire en théorie. Néanmoins, comme beaucoup de choses incorrectes, cette formulation est utilisée à l'oral dans un langage très relâché. Je ne conseillerais pas à un étudiant en langue de l'utiliser en cours, par exemple, ou lors d'un examen ; en revanche, il pourra le faire, en France, avec ses amis.
> 
> *Que doit-on présenter ?* est correct. Il s'agit de la façon la plus écrite de former une question... c'est aussi, souvent, la plus pratique car la plus courte. Néanmoins, elle tend à s'effacer dans les conversations quotidiennes au profit des autres... ce qui n'empêche pas de l'utiliser, car elle n'est ni ridicule ni en voie de disparition ! Elle sera utilisée dans les entretiens importants, les documents écrits, etc.



Bonjour,

Je suis bien sûr complètement d'accord sur le classement des deux formes entre une agrammaticale et l'autre correcte. Je voudrais simplement ajouter que, bien que fautive, la première rend de grands services et s'impose bien au-delà de la langue négligée : vous l'entendrez aussi dans la bouche d'orateurs qui s'expriment par ailleurs avec une correction impeccable.

Pourquoi ? Parce que la forme "fautive" possède aussi une vertu rhétorique que n'a pas la forme correcte : elle met clairement en valeur le pronom interrogatif, et permet d'insister, de faire porter l'accent de phrase sur ce mot ; la question porte sur l'objet, le pronom interrogatif est le mot clé de la phrase, et tout naturellement nous cherchons un moyen d'attirer l'attention sur ce mot-clé :

"_Que veut-elle dire, en réalité ?_" > Vous ne pouvez faire porter l'accent de phrase sur le premier mot, ni marquer une pause juste après. Pourtant, la réponse que vous allez proposer juste après avoir posé cette question, se rapporte à ce "Que"... situé au début de la phrase précédente : l'effet de continuité entre les idées, si important à l'oral, est en partie rompu.

"_En réalité, elle veut dire QUOI ?_" Eh bien elle veut dire que...

Bref, il y a un effet indéniable, je crois, d'efficacité rhétorique, de pédagogie, qu'on ne peut ignorer, si l'on veut comprendre le succès de cette construction.


----------



## CapnPrep

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> *On doit présenter quoi ?* est incorrect sur le plan grammatical, car cela ne veut rien dire en théorie.


Cette affirmation est un peu forte… Parfois on n'a vraiment pas le choix :
Qui fait *quoi* ?​Alors, il n'y aurait aucun moyen de dire cette phrase « correctement » ?


----------



## Agnès E.

Précisément. 
On n'a pas le choix, la formule est donc correcte puisqu'elle est la seule possible.  

Pour l'autre exemple, le choix est une question de registre. Le fait d'employer quoi en fin de proposition est incorrect sur le plan grammatical et me choque lorsque je l'entends mélangé à une langue par ailleurs impeccable. Je ne suis donc pas sur la même longueur d'onde que Cabezota à ce sujet, et je persiste à déconseiller fortement l'utilisation de cette formulation à l'écrit, si ce n'est dans un registre volontairement familier. (Cette façon de poser les questions est considérée comme une erreur de français dans les leçons de mes enfants à l'école, par exemple, sauf pour apprendre les différences entre les registres ! On encourage à les enfants à utiliser l'inversion ou passer par "qu'est-ce que".)


----------



## CABEZOTA

Mais surtout, en disant "Comment les tâches sont-elles réparties", vous recréez une phrase différente de sens proche. Vous ne reformulez pas la même phrase de façon plus correcte... "Qui fait quoi" n'en a du reste pas besoin, elle est déjà correcte - mais c'est un problème différent d'une phrase comme "Elle pense quoi?", qui effectivement est agrammaticale et peut être formulée conformément aux règles de la grammaire : Que fait-elle?

Encore une fois, je n'ai jamais dit qu'il fallait l'employer en français écrit ; j'ai même dit exactement le contraire : c'est à l'oral, et à l'oral seulement, que cette tournure rend des services. 

Je n'ai pas dit non plus qu'elle était correcte grammaticalement : elle est agrammaticale, sans le moindre doute - notez toutefois que les limites de l'agrammaticalité peuvent se déplacer assez vite en fonction de l'usage. 

J'ai simplement dit qu'on ne peut pas comprendre pourquoi elle est si répandue à l'oral, dans des exposés très efficaces du point de vue rhétorique et par leur clarté, si on ne perçoit pas sa grande efficacité par rapport à la tournure correcte. Bien qu'incorrecte, elle est indéniablement plus conforme à une certaine logique du discours, qui veut que dans l'interrogation, on mette en valeur, à la fin, le mot le plus important, de façon à pouvoir y faire porter l'accent (toute la demande autour de laquelle se construit la question est portée par le mot interrogatif) et enchaîner de façon plus naturelle :

Elle en pense quoi, au juste? Elle en pense deux choses...
Elle vient quand ?
Mais il est arrivé comment ?

La question n'était pas pour moi de justifier ou de condamner ces tournures, comme le ferait une grammaire normative, mais de comprendre les raisons pour lesquelles elles tendent à s'imposer dans l'usage. Or, je constate qu'il y a autre chose qu'un simple relâchement, il y a une logique à cet usage ; en d'autres termes, la forme "Elle vient quand?" nous apporte quelque chose, du point de vue de l'efficacité du discours, du ton, etc., par rapport à "Quand vient-elle?". Il est bien normal qu'on enseigne aux enfants les tournures correctes et qu'on leur déconseille, au moins à l'écrit, les formes agrammaticales...


----------



## Agnès E.

J'insistai très (trop, sans doute, pardonnez-moi Cabezota  ) lourdement car il me semble, au vu des fils que nous rencontrons sur ce forum, que cette tournure agrammaticale est précisément celle qui est enseignée aux élèves étrangers... cela m'ennuie beaucoup, car il semble que l'on ne s'attache malheureusement pas à différencier les différents registres dans l'enseignement du français.


----------



## LV4-26

CABEZOTA said:


> Je n'ai pas dit non plus qu'elle était correcte grammaticalement : elle est agrammaticale, sans le moindre doute - notez toutefois que *les limites de l'agrammaticalité peuvent se déplacer assez vite en fonction de l'usage. *


(c'est moi qui souligne).
Absolument d'accord. D'ailleurs, vous noterez que, dans mon précédent post, je différencie nettement cette tournure d'une phrase comme _*Quoi manges-tu ?_ qui est, celle-ci, franchement agrammaticale et n'a pratiquement aucune chance d'être prononcée par qui que ce soit.

Ce n'est pas le cas pour _Il est arrivé comment ?_ , qui obéit simplement à des règles de dérivation différentes de celles considérées comme correctes.

Je suis, par ailleurs, entièrement d'accord avec tout le reste du commentaire.


----------



## CapnPrep

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> […] il semble que l'on ne s'attache malheureusement pas à différencier les différents registres dans l'enseignement du français.


Vous avez sans doute raison, mais à mon avis la solution n'est pas d'insister sur les formules en "que" et avec inversion, en évitant les tournures sans antéposition (ou en les qualifiant d' « incorrectes » ou d' « agrammaticales »). Si la phrase "_Je fais quoi maintenant ?_" est « agrammaticale » à l'écrit, la phrase "_Que fais-je à présent ?_" l'est tout autant à l'oral.


----------



## letrangere.ro

Question: Quelle est la difference entre ''Que faire?'' et ''Quoi faire?'' ? Je trouve les deux expressions dans les textes que je lis pour mon examen.
[…]
Merci!


----------



## CapnPrep

_Le bon usage_, §731, b, 4º:


> Quand le verbe de la phrase interrogative est à l’infinitif, le pronom est _que_ d’ordinaire ; _quoi_ paraît d’une langue plus familière :_ Quoi faire ? Quoi répondre ? Quoi penser ?_ […]
> Assez souvent, _que_ implique une question peu précise, par ex. quand on exprime un sentiment de perplexité, voire d’impuissance : _Que dire ? Que faire ?_


----------



## Ploupinet

Attention tout de même : dans une phrase complète (et dans un registre courant, non soutenu), on utilise "quoi", comme par exemple "Je ne sais pas quoi faire !"


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

« Quoi » est-il vraiment ici plus relâché ? 

Il me semble que c'est aussi la tournure de phrase (et notamment l'ellipse du "pas") qui donnera le ton : _Je ne sais pas quoi faire_ / _Je ne sais quoi faire_ / _Je ne sais que faire_.

Mais il est vrai qu'on ne dira jamais _Je ne sais *pas* que faire_, quoique je le considère comme grammaticalement licite ; en revanche, on dira aisément _Je ne sais *plus* que faire_, voisinant avec _Je ne sais plus *quoi* faire_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> « Quoi » est-il vraiment ici plus relâché ?


Sans l'ombre d'un doute. Enfin, disons plutôt que _que_ est plus soutenu que _quoi_, qui est commun.



> Il me semble que c'est aussi la tournure de phrase (et notamment l'ellipse du "pas") qui donnera le ton : _Je ne sais pas quoi faire_ / _Je ne sais quoi faire_ / _Je ne sais que faire_.


L'ellipse du _pas_ y contribue, mais ce n'est pas la seule raison de la différence de registre.



> Mais il est vrai qu'on ne dira jamais _Je ne sais *pas* que faire_, quoique je le considère comme grammaticalement licite.


Si, on peut très bien dire _Je ne sais *pas* que faire…_


----------



## itka

> Si, on peut très bien dire _Je ne sais *pas* que faire…_



Tu es sûr ? Cette phrase me choque et je ne la dirais sûrement pas ! ...mais comme Piotr, j'accepte très bien _"je ne sais plus que faire"_ ...Oui, ça manque de logique, mais c'est comme ça.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne sais pas que te répondre…


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

le Maître said:
			
		

> Si, on peut très bien dire _Je ne sais *pas* que faire…_



Oui, on *pourrait* le dire, du fait que c'est grammaticalement correct, certain Maître l'emploie peut-être, mais je ne le dis pas et n'ai pas souvenir de l'avoir jamais dit, non plus qu'entendu.


----------



## CapnPrep

La citation du _Bon usage_ ci-dessus (#20) vaut pour les interrogatives directes. Au §732, on fait à peu près la même remarque pour les interrogatives indirectes :


> Si le verbe de la proposition est à l'infinitif, on a le choix entre _que_ et _quoi_ [divers ex., avec et sans négation en _pas_, en_ plus_, en _ne_ seul…] _Que_ est plus littéraire que _quoi_.


----------



## Nanon

J'aimerais bien avoir votre avis là-dessus : la question "quoi faire ?", étant d'un registre un petit peu moins littéraire, me semble porter sur des actions un petit peu plus concrètes que celles désignées par "que faire ?" 
Je pense aussi que "quoi faire ?" apporte une nuance d'insistance.

Qu'en pensez-vous, même si la différence éventuelle est de l'ordre de l'angström ou du pico-chouïa ?...


----------



## Agiii

pardon si la question est très stupide, mais je commence apprendre le français...

quelle est la différence entre "que" et "quoi" dans des questions ?

j'ai des problèmes avec ça. on peut utiliser "que" ou "quoi" dans la même phrase?

par exemple

que / quoi fais-tu?
que / quoi?! il faut attendre encore?


----------



## newg

On dira : 

_Que_ fais-tu? 
Mais :
_Quoi_? Il faut encore attendre? 

Dans une question suivie d'une inversion sujet/verbe on utilisera toujours "que" :

Que manges-tu?
Que bois-tu?
Que fais-tu? 

Si on choisit de ne pas faire d'inversion on utilisera "qu'est-ce que" :

Qu'est-ce que tu manges?
Qu'est-ce que tu bois? 

On peut utiliser "quoi" pour montrer que l'on a pas compris quelque chose (assez familier ou insultant suivant le ton utilisé) ou que l'on a pas entendu quelque chose. 

Peut-être que j'oublie d'autres utilisations mais elles ne me reviennent pas à l'esprit pour l'instant.


----------



## TitTornade

Bonjour,
Comme toujours, je suis d'accord avec NewG; j'ajoute :
"Que faut-il attendre encore ?"

Sinon "quoi" est associé à des prépositions :
"à quoi penses-tu ?"
"de quoi parles-tu ?"
"sur quoi est-il monté ?"

à comparer à :

"Que pense-t-il ?"
"Que dit-il ?"
"Qu'a-t-il escaladé ?"

Sinon "quoi" remplace "que" dans les formes de questions du langage parlé :
"il pense quoi ?"
"il dit quoi ?"
"il a escaladé quoi ?"


----------

